# Lews Team Lite Question



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Howdy,
I just recently purchased a Lew's Team Lite reel for my Laguna LT. TX. Wader 2 rod. Has anyone used these reels and how do they compare to the curados, concept C's, and other reels out there? Thanks.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jdunn5267 said:


> Howdy,
> I just recently purchased a Lew's Team Lite reel for my Laguna LT. TX. Wader 2 rod. Has anyone used these reels and how do they compare to the curados, concept C's, and other reels out there? Thanks.


They got enough love in this thread to make me seriously consider one. Haven't pulled the trigger yet, though.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2101273


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Trust me i was extremely nervous about trying something other than my curados. Thats all ive used for the past 8 years. Ebay had a great deal for a new in box Lew's Team Lite for $178.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lew's lite will make you throw rocks at those other reels mentioned. You will never regret stepping up to the plate.

Even the $99 Lew's is better than anything Shimano makes.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

You got the TLL1SH right? It's in my cart on Ebay, just staring at me, waiting for me to take it home


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

I love my 200e7 but when I throw my lews lite then pick up my curado it's night and day difference. Already sold my concept. Eventually gunna have all lews. U wont regret switching and if u do I'll buy it from u 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## toro 1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Own all 3 brands of reels and the lews team lite is my go to hands down.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

johnsons1480 said:


> You got the TLL1SH right? It's in my cart on Ebay, just staring at me, waiting for me to take it home


Hope I was right, went ahead and pulled the trigger!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Team lite is a great reel you wont regret it. I still like my 50e's best but it is a very close 2nd, the lews defiantly throws farther.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

My team lews lite throws the farthest hands down. On the flip side it's also the noisest reel I've ever owned. I've cleaned and oiled her every which way (including the brake side and brakes)she just likes to make noise. I am actually sending her back to lews here pretty quick as its still under warranty. I'm just weird in that I dont like my reels making a lot of noise. But I'll say it again....stupid lite...awesome drag.....casts forever.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm gonna get one and see how the surf treats it this yr!


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

johnsons1480 said:


> You got the TLL1SH right? It's in my cart on Ebay, just staring at me, waiting for me to take it home


I got the TLL1SHL - LH. I'm one of the weirdos that is right handed but use left handed reels. I used it today and had a blast. I got to the point that I was casting into the wind trying to backlash it but couldn't. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Bought 3 lews at Ch and after you fig out the drag settings you will love them. one team lew'slite and two tournament pro gs

On the safe side for reels I started at 0 drag but rec that you skip over to 3 or 4 on the knob then click back toward 0 on the left drag system till you find what works best. 

I have the high end lite and two of the pro's and it is a little different setting for all three.
The less the weight the more I found that you need the correct setting and it changed from 1/4 to 1/8 and liter.

To do it over I would have gotten all team lews lite
The bait drag is set like they all are.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Parafirediesel said:


> My team lews lite throws the farthest hands down. On the flip side it's also the noisest reel I've ever owned. I've cleaned and oiled her every which way (including the brake side and brakes)she just likes to make noise. I am actually sending her back to lews here pretty quick as its still under warranty. I'm just weird in that I dont like my reels making a lot of noise. But I'll say it again....stupid lite...awesome drag.....casts forever.


They all make that noise... I dont care for it either, but it still cast better then anything else so why mess with it.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Best reel I've used. Sgrem was the main one that convinced me on getting one. Ill use this reel any day over a Concept or Curado


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I just tore down 2 of my Lew's for the first time to clean and lube them today. I was very impressed with 2 design elements that I saw inside the reel (compared to my Abu's). I also liked the speed and simplicity of the LH side plate removal.


----------

